# Is agility bad for joints



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Problems can occur with any sport. Conditioning is the key. No weekend warrior for people or dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

No. Exercise is good for joints. The dogs most at risk for arthritis are heavy dogs who haven't had enough exercise.

That said, high impact exercise can lead to injury and some long term problems if you don't take some reasonable precautions. Your agility teacher should have some good info for you, but the basic idea is to stretch and warmup your dog, keep your dog lean, don't move to full jump heights and other full height obstacles until the dog is physically mature, etc.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

sorry I dont exactly know what a "weekend warrior" is :new (19):


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your informative replys!! :


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Weekend warrior is a phrase used to describe people and dogs who do nothing during the week and the go all out playing sports on the weekend and get hurt because they didn't do proper exercising, stretching, etc. during the week to build up to weekend fun. In other words if your dog is a couch potato during the week you run a greater risk of injury if you take them out and expect an anthlete with no prep time.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm doing a pre-agility class with Lucky right now- the jumps are under a foot. Before we go any further, I plan to have his hips and elbows checked. If they aren't at least 'fair', I'll have a long talk with the vet and my instructors before going any further in agility. Figure better safe than sorry- and I know it's something some of the folks where we train do.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

rob1 said:


> I'm doing a pre-agility class with Lucky right now- the jumps are under a foot. Before we go any further, I plan to have his hips and elbows checked. If they aren't at least 'fair', I'll have a long talk with the vet and my instructors before going any further in agility. Figure better safe than sorry- and I know it's something some of the folks where we train do.


We did precisely this. Both Comet and Jax passed OFA clearances for hips and elbows (and hearts, incidentally). It just seemed smart to do for super-active dogs, even though we won't be breeding either of them.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Keep in mind a growing puppy should not be jumping. I think a lot of training facilities will not mention this concern when you go to sign up for agility classes. The last beginner course I took with a 22 month golden, there was a rottie there that was very tall and still growing at 8 months. If I were his owner and knowing the elbow and hip problems in that breed I would not have signed up for that class till he was 2 years old and had final OFA on hips and elbows. I don't think the owner realized his risk for joint problems especially when he is doing a lot of jumping, btw she was also a CGC instructor at the facility.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Both Comet and Jax passed OFA clearances for hips and elbows (and hearts, incidentally).


 Hee- yes, I'd really like the heart done too, just so I know. 

Hope my boy passes as well- agility is looking like something we may really have fun with!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My breeder said you could ask to use the toy dog set up until 18 months.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

rob1 said:


> Hee- yes, I'd really like the heart done too, just so I know.
> 
> Hope my boy passes as well- agility is looking like something we may really have fun with!


We were able to do hips, elbows, hearts, and eyes it as part of a local Golden club's clinic. That was the cheapest way I could figure out to get them done. It was also cool to meet all the good breeders getting their dogs cleared.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dakota's Pal said:


> Is agility bad for a dogs joints with all that jumping and stuff? And this doesnt have anything to do with agility or obedience but are there any physical problems the could occur with dock jumping? Like joints or anything?


I have no clue about dock jumping. :

With agility - I think the answer is yes and no. 

My vet actually told me that agility is GREAT for dogs with questionable hips, because it builds up muscle around the joints. So technically good for the joints.

That said... while taking rally classes last year, we saw a lot of retired agility dogs joining. Retired because of pretty bad injuries to their backs and legs. I think even with uber-experienced people who compete in agility and don't necessarily have career ending injuries happen with their dogs... I think they still deal with minor injuries that occur. Like muscles tears and sprains. 

That's not intended to discourage you from getting into agility. But I think it's important to be aware of the risks while you get into any sport with your dog. 

Keep in mind that obedience and fieldwork are also pretty tough on dogs' bodies as well. At least in agility the jumps can be lowered re/owner's preference and there is no heightened risk of lyme disease or whatnot like with fieldwork.


----------

